# Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )



## Sailfisch (25. August 2004)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich wende mich mal wieder an Euch, um einige Tipps für den Gerätekauf zu erhalten. Meine Reiseplanung 2005 steht nun. Ich werde mit einer Gruppe von 3 weiteren Anglern auf die Malediven fliegen und dort die gesamte Zeit auf einem Schiff verbringen/angeln. 
Die mitfahrenden Kollegen haben mir mitgeteilt, dass ich kein Big Game Gerät benötige, nur fürs Popping soll ich mein eigenes Material mitbringen. Wäre nett, wenn die Kollegen die diese Methode kennen, einige Tipps bzgl. Rute, Rolle und Schnur geben könnten.

Meine Überlegungen bis dato:
Rollen: 
Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast 0,30 / 600 m Gewicht ???
          Daiwa Emcast Plus 6000 0,50 / 290 m Gewicht 685
          Mitchell Armada 8000  0,50 / 300 m Gewicht 1075 ( sehr schwer )

Ruten:  
Zebco Rhino Cat Fish Länge 3,30 m Wg 300 gr Gewicht ???
         Mitchell Vario Waller Länge 3,60 m Wg 100-500 gr Gewicht 625 gr
         Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 Wels Länge 3,05 m Wg 80-350 Gewicht 430 

Schnur:   Penn 51 kg oder 40er Fireline

Freue mich über jeden Ratschlag.

Da fällt mir noch ein, wenn jemand Quellen kennt, wo es günstige Rutentransportrohre gibt, so wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar.

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Kollegen,
> ich wende mich mal wieder an Euch, um einige Tipps für den Gerätekauf zu erhalten. Meine Reiseplanung 2005 steht nun. Ich werde mit einer Gruppe von 3 weiteren Anglern auf die Malediven fliegen und dort die gesamte Zeit auf einem Schiff verbringen/angeln.
> 
> > Na, das ist doch mal ein Reiseziel... )
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hi Ansgar,

besten Dank für die Infos! Meine Englischkenntnisse sind höchstens durchschnittlich, allerdings war ich bereits 3 mal für 5 Wochen in den Vereinigten Staaten und wie Du weißt auch allein in Mexiko. Bin immer wieder zurückgekommen. Soll heißen, ich kann mich durchschlagen, auch eine schriftliche Kommunikation ist mögliche, wenngleich sich der Adressat wahrscheinlich immer schlapp lacht.

Zum genauen Angeln: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird mit Poppern von 110gr geangelt die geworfen werden. Hauptzielfisch Giant Trevally, wurden aber angeblich bereits Sails gefangen. Bei Monoschnur wird die Füllmenge der Rollen nicht ausreichen. Man braucht aber Stationärrollen, weil sehr schnell eingeholt werden muss ( vermute ich mal, dass das der Grund ist ).

Mit dem Gepäck sollte kein Problem entstehen, wir haben 30kg zusätzliches Freigepäck.


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ansgar,
> 
> Poppern von 110gr geangelt die geworfen werden. Hauptzielfisch Giant Trevally, wurden aber angeblich bereits Sails gefangen. Bei Monoschnur wird die Füllmenge der Rollen nicht ausreichen. Man braucht aber Stationärrollen, weil sehr schnell eingeholt werden muss ( vermute ich mal, dass das der Grund ist ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sailfisch (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Das geht ja ratz fatz,

die popper habe ich bis dato noch nicht. Meine Mitfahrer empfehlen aber diese auf Male in einem Angelgeschäft zu kaufen. Angeblich sau günstig. 
Mit der Airline sollte das klargehen, die haben ein Abkommen mit dem Big Game Fishing Club Deutschland. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## Ansgar (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht ja ratz fatz,
> 
> > Du wolltest doch ne Antwort, oder nicht? )
> 
> ...


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Da fällt mir noch ein, wenn jemand Quellen kennt, wo es günstige Rutentransportrohre gibt, so wäre ich für einen Hinweis dankbar.


Schau mal im Baumarkt. Abflussrohre die man etwas mit Schaumstoff auskkleidet eignen sich da sehr gut und sind vor allen Dingen günstig.


----------



## Sailfisch (26. August 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Dangggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ischmail (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Moin Sailfisch

guggst du hier unter Fangreport: Fangreport Malediven Sept. 2004 *Joachim Volz* _17.9.2004 _

Als Rolle kommt definitiv nur die Stella 10000 FA in Frage. Nur diese Rolle hält die Strapazen für GT-s aus, kannst mir glauben, und hat einen sehr hohen Schnureinzug, Übersetzung 6,0:1, was wohl das wichtigste beim Popping ist. Wenn du zu langsam kurbelst, dann beists nicht. Und mit zu kleinem Schnureinzug biste schnell am körperlichen Limit.
Fahre selber mit 4 Kollegen im Januar nach Male, bin auch am überlegen gewesen, wegen der Ausrüstung, ob es nicht auch billiger geht. Aber hier zu sparen ist der falsche Weg. Die Stella ist ein Muß.
Rute reicht auch eine gute Pilk von z.B. Zebco, 300g WG und 2,70m - 3,00m.
Fireline 0,39, sehr guter Stahl als Vorfach, extreme Wirbel, super scharfe Salzwasserdrillinge, Popper kannste verschiedene nehmen, wenn die Fische da sind, dann gehen die auf alles, was sich schnell bewegt, und wenn sie nicht da sind, geht sowieso nichts. Dann wird halt geschnorchelt, auch geil. 

Körperliche Fitness ist sehr wichtig. Du wirst 2 Wochen nur werfen, kurbeln, drillen und verschnaufen. Denk daran. 

Rutenrohr --- Baumarkt, selber machen, ist o.k.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Ansgar (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Quote: Als Rolle kommt definitiv nur die Stella 10000 FA in Frage. Nur diese Rolle hält ...

Hi Wolfgang (& Sailfish)

Die Stella ist sicher die beste Rolle, habe aber auch gute Berichte ueber die Daiwa Saltiga fuer explizit diese Fischart gelesen und selber GT's bis 60 Pfund gesehen, die mit der Rolle gefangen wurden. 
Den Rest kann man in der Tat vergessen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marco74 (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Guck mal hier:
http://www.penn-deutschland.de/frameset1.htm
Falls der Link nicht klappt, findest du unter den Berichten einen Artikel zum Popping.
Klingt sehr geil! (Nah, ha, bei dem Namen nicht anders zu erwarten, oder?)

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hallo Ischmail,
willkommen an Board! Und besten Dank für den Link, kenne zwars das Forum des BGFC, der Bericht ist mir aber doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen.

Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von TICA Rollen? Hatte auf der Anspo die Dolphin in der Hand. Mir macht die einen sehr soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Ansgar (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ischmail,
> willkommen an Board! Und besten Dank für den Link, kenne zwars das Forum des BGFC, der Bericht ist mir aber doch glatt durch die Lappen gegangen.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von TICA Rollen? Hatte auf der Anspo die Dolphin in der Hand. Mir macht die einen sehr soliden Eindruck.



Hi Sailfisch,

Keine Erfahrung damit. Habe auch von niemandem gehoert, der so ein Ding eingesetzt hat. Wuerde daher davon abraten, denn falls das Ding nichts taugt, versaust Du Dir den Urlaub, wie von Ischmail geschildert... GT Popperfischen ist echt ne brutale Geschichte... 
Wenn Du also keine Beweise dafuer finden kannst, dass das mit den Tica's funktioniert (Erlebnisberichte, Photos - kein Hoerensagen oder "das sollte klappen") dann nimm die Stella oder die Saltiga (oder eine der grossen Penns, wenn Dir die anderen beiden denn garnicht gefallen) - denn die halten das aus!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hi Ansgar,

besten Dank für Deinen Rat. Möglicherweise bekomme ich die Tica zu einem günstigeren Preis, quasi als Testrolle. Daneben bekomme ich noch ein Daiwa-Emcast Plus 6000 zum testen. Nun überlege ich, ob es Sinn macht eine weitere - dritte -  Rolle mitzunehmen. 
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass Du und Ischmail Recht haben. Es ist nichts gewonnen, wenn ich am 2 Tag vor den Einzelteilen meiner Rollen sitze, um mich sodann aufs Filmen zu konzentrieren.


----------



## ischmail (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Moin

hab gestern mit nem Kollegen geredet, der auch schon so nen Trip hinter sich hat und im Februar wieder auf die Malediven geht. Beste Rolle ist die Stella 10000FA, da gibts nichts dran zu rütteln. Alles andere bedeutet Risiko. Kann gut gehen oder eben auch nicht. 
Als Rute eignet sich die Rhino DF Cat Fish Uptide 285.
Diese Kombo werden 3 Leuts von uns im Januar fischen. Bericht folgt dann.
Ob die catfish von Sportex was taugt, wird der 4. Mann testen. Hier kommt vielleicht eine Tica Dolphin dran, als Ersatzrollen gehen Shimano Big Baitrunner, Baitrunner 6500 US und Daiwa Emblem 6000 XT mit. 

Viel Kohle für so nen Urlaub, aber will man sich den versauen, weil man gespart hat? Ich würd mich furchtbar ärgern, wenns nicht gut geht und ich beim nächsten Trip dann doch die teure Stella kaufen muß.
Die Entscheidung kann einem niemand abnehmen, muß jeder selbst wissen. 
Ich sag mir, es darf nicht am Material liegen. 
Ist ja bald Weihnachten, kann man sich ja schenken lassen.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hast mit Sven M. gesprochen? Der fischt nämlich die Rhino Catfisch.

Ich habe mich für die Sportex Carat Strong entschieden! Die bekommt man eh nicht kaputt.


----------



## walhalla (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Kauf bitte gleich etwas Vernuenftiges....Stella ist super und ein die einzige richtige Wahl fuer solche Fische......habe selbst schon Thune bis 35 kg mit dieser Rolle gefangen.....ansonsten nimm genug Schnur mit, Hooks und solide Ball Bearing Wirbel. Super Lures fuer das Schleppen sind zb Island lures, wie der Tracker, Saillure oder Ilander.....super faengif und auch gut mit Naturkoeder zu kombinieren. Funktionieren auch bei langsamer Fahrt praechtig......habae schone 200 pound Tuna bei 3 bis 3 Knoten fahrt auf diese Lures gefangen......unter www.walhalla-tackle.com kannst du Dir Lures, Wirbel und Schnur mal anschauen.


Tight Lines
Matthias Henningsen


----------



## Ansgar (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

>> Kauf bitte gleich etwas Vernuenftiges....Stella ist super und ein die einzige richtige Wahl fuer solche Fische......

wie gesagt, die Daiwa geht auch oder billiger die Penns

>> habe selbst schon Thune bis 35 kg mit dieser Rolle gefangen.....

geht doch hier um GT's??

>>Super Lures fuer das Schleppen sind zb Island lures, wie der Tracker, Saillure oder Ilander.....super faengif und auch gut mit Naturkoeder zu kombinieren. Funktionieren auch bei langsamer Fahrt praechtig......habae schone 200 pound Tuna bei 3 bis 3 Knoten fahrt auf diese Lures gefangen......unter 

geht doch um popper casten auf GT's???

>> www.walhalla-tackle.com kannst du Dir Lures, Wirbel und Schnur mal anschauen.

Hattest Du das mit der Boardpartnerschaft jetzt mal geklaert, von wegen Verweis auf kommerzielle Seite und so? Faende ich klasse!

Tight lines und all the best aus OZ
Ansgar


----------



## walhalla (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hallo,

Wollte eigentlich ein paar Tips geben fuer die Maledieven Tour, man will ja nicht nur GTs fangen!!! Deshalb die kleinen Hinweise auf andere , sehr faengige Lures.
Meine persoenliche Meinung nach ist Shimano unschlagbar, aber jeder ist ja frei zu kaufen was er moechte. Der Vergleich sollte nur die Qualitaet der Rolle veranschaulichen......und der Thunfish ist einer der staerksten Fische.
Versucht auch mal andre Lures, zB Kleine Blinker usw auf die GT......auf Ascension fangen wir Black Jacks, Horse Eye Jacks Amberjacks u.a. und Blinker und Fliegen fangen deutlich besser als Popper......kann zu den GT nichts sagen, aber waere mal ein Versuch wert.


----------



## Greg (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Klar fangen viele andere Sachen GTs super.  Nur es gibt Tage da reagieren sie besonders gut bzw. fast nur auf popper.

Auf Guam habe ich das mal erlebt. Ein dort stationierter Soldat sagte,dass sei immer der Fall,wenn die Babyschildkröten schlüpfen und durchs Wasser an der Oberfläche schwimmen.

In der Tat fingen wir massig GTs und Jacks hauptsächlich  auf  Storm chug bugs und einen walker von Gag  (G.S. Slammer). 

Außerdem macht "popping" nicht nur im  Süßwasser weitaus mehr Spaß als vieles anderes.Auch,wenn es selten die erfolgreichste Methode ist.


cu


----------



## Dorschrobby (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hy Kai,  


schau mal dort
http://www.wildfins.com/frameset01.htm

findest unter Tacke Tipps folgendes :
http://www.wildfins.com/pdf/TACKLE TIPPS.PDF

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hi Robert,

besten Dank für die Links. Kannte die Seite bereits, allerdings habe ich die Materialempfehlung wohl übersehen.


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hi Sail

zum spinnen auf Giant Trevallys kann ich nicht direkt was sagen.
Ich habe zwar auch schon ein paar von diesen Wasserbüffeln gefangen aber meist auf Rapala Magnum beim schleppen, also nie genau an der Oberfläche.


Nach meinen Erfahrungen stehen GT`s etwas tiefer als andere Fische und man bekommt beim fischen an Riffkanten eher Kontakt mit  Doraden, Quensfisch oder Bonitos wenn man an der Oberfläche fischt.

Zum eigentlichen Popping (was für ein Wort) 
Wir hatten ein paar mal an Wracks bzw. an einem auf Reede liegenden Schiff
im Jemen gefischt.
Nachdem die Sardinen alle waren haben wir unser Glück mit Rappalas und Blinkern versucht.

Ich fischte dort mit einer großen Daiwa EmblemX und mit einer einteiligen Sportex Magnus Bt 50 lbs, bzw mit einer Pilkrute .
Wir konnten einige Doraden und Hundezahnthune erbeuten.

Wichtig war eine wirklich hohe Geschwindigkeit des Köders.
Also nudeln was das Zeug hält, sonst bleiben die Bisse aus.
Bei dieser Art des Spinnens muss man sich wirklich sehr aufs Gerät konzentrieren und darf keine Nachlässigkeit wie schlaffe Wicklungen oder Schlaufen auf der Rolle dulden. Eine wirklich sehr fordernde Art des Fischens. Aber gut, wem es gefällt.
Mein Ding ist es nicht.

Nach 4-5 Fischen der 2-4 Kg Klasse ist eine gute 40er mono zum abschneiden der ersten 15 Meter fällig.

Ich hatte mal beim Nachtfischen auf Barakudas mit treibenden Köder einen ca. 8 kg Yellowfin an der 
o.g. Stationärrolle. Wir haben den Jungen zwar rausbekommen und die Daiwa Emblem x hat es auch überlebt,
aber ich nehme in Zukunft keine Stationärrolle für so eine Fischerei.
Es ist halt beim solch schnellen Fischen ein ziemlicher Krampf nach meiner Meinung, weil der Verdrall der Schnur einfach durch das Prinzip der Stationärrolle gegeben ist.
Im Drill sind die Hebelverhältnisse der Stationärrolle zusätzlich einfach ungünstig.

Aber mal selber probieren, vielleicht gefällt es Dir ja.
Soviel dazu.

Als Anhang ein Bild von 2 kleinen Rapalas und 2 Yozuri –Poppern die man nehmen kann.
15cm Rapala Magnum wurde ich auf jedenfalls mitnehmen, Ich denke die gehen immer.

Es bleibt spannend und geht weiter…

Grüße, Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hey R.R.

besten Dank. Werde wie gewohnt selbstredend meinen eigenen Weg gehen. Bin aber eher der faule Angler, deshalb werde ich auch hauptsächlich schleppen u.a.

Besten Dank für Deine Infos! Wo beziehst Du die Rapalas und was kosten die??


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Sail,
Ich habe die Dinger bereits. |supergri 
Und es sollten eigentlich nicht mehr werden. (oh, bloß nicht das |uhoh: )
Ich werde also nur die die Drillinge tauschen.
Googel die Rapalas lieber selber, außer Du willst meine Bestände aufkaufen.

Gernot #h


----------



## Greg (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Wenn ihr das so schnell macht wie bekommt ihr dann die Rucke  hin um die "Plopps" zu erzeugen?!  Oder braucht man sie gar nicht?!

Bei mir bissen die GTs  nur bei plopps.

Wenn es mir auf Geschwindigkeit ankommt nehme ich einen propbait.EInen eigentlich fürs Süßwasserangeln konzipierten (z.B.)Salmo in Muskiegröße.  Der eignet sich perfekt.

Weil man ihn noch schneller führen kann und er durch die Propeller noch mehr lockt.

cu


----------



## Rausreißer (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hi Greg,
ich denke das ist regional sehr unterschiedlich wann und wie man erfolgreich ist.
Wenn du mit Konaheads (oder ähnlichen Lures) schleppst, enstehen durch Wellen und Dünung auch Situationen wo der Lure in einem Wellental an die Oberfläche kommt und durch den nachsten Wellenberg seine Blasenspur aus der "eingeatmeten" Luft zieht.
Bei leichten Poppern ist das noch extremer, je nachdem wie schnell man schleppt.

Wann und wo der Fisch zuschläg bleibt wohl das Geheimnis warum wir angeln.

Die Bissausbeute soll aber genau dann am besten sein, wenn der Fisch sich vollständig im Wasser befindet, also optimale Bedingungen hat sich ganz präzise den Köder zu greifen.

R.R.


----------



## Greg (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Habt ihr in solchen Situationen (auch beim schleppen) schon mal einen gewöhnlichen Meerforellenwobbler (ja richtig gehört!) probiert?

Den kann man verdammt schnell fischen und hat dann einen äußerst interessanten und fängigen Lauf.  Meiner Meinung nach ist der immer ,wenn es drauf ankommt einen Versuch wert.

Auf jedenfall in meiner Köderkiste fürs Riff und davor sind immer welche dabei.Komisch aber es klappt super.


cu


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Greg, vom Ufer aus funktioniert das mit leichtem Geschirr auch.

Aber ein großer  Nachteil ist, das diese Köder
1. nicht für wirkliche große Fische ausgelegt sind, was die Hakenauswahl angeht.
2. Nicht die Festigkeit haben, die man genau dann braucht, wenn da mal doch der Barrakuda oder Wahoo zulangt.

Wenn Du mal ein halbes Dutzend Barrakudazähne aus einem Big Game Wobbler gezogen hast kennst Du den Unterschied zum MefoWobbler.

Das soll von mir aus nicht gegen die Fangeigenschaften sprechen.

Beim schleppen auf Thune werden zum Beispiel Cedar Plugs eingesetzt,
die wie Mefo Wobbler fast ohne Aktion laufen.
Aber die Verarbeitung ist halt eine andere.

R.R.


----------



## Greg (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Klar  die plugs kenne ich auch.     Bei den MeFo Wobblern wechselte ich stets Drillin,Sprengring und,wenn vorhanden Wirbel.

Selbst stabilere Köder wurden mir schon  zerlegt.Deswegen kenne ich das Problem.

Aber Dolphins,GTs auch noch und alles  mögliche sonst noch geht so super.Vor allem sind diese Wobbler oftmals etwas günstiger.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

klare Angelegenheit was die Rollen angeht: Shim Stella 10000 und aufwärtz sowie die Saltiga ab 4500. 

Die Ruten durfen nicht zu lang sein, vergiss die 3,30m Ruten. 2,70 bis max 3m wird für poppern auf GT eingesetzt. Das Wurfgewicht liegt etwa zwischen 250 und 300g.
Die Popper sind min (!) 110g schwer, eher 200.
GT sind wahrlich nicht zu unterschätzen, die Seite in meiner Sig bietet dazu einige Fotos im Forum, leider alles auf Thai. Such mal im Forum ab Seite 18> Beiträge mit GT im Titel, viel Spass.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

ok, habs selber noch mal gesucht, hier die passenden Links:
http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=7004
und
http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=6880
hier noch einer,
http://www.siamfishing.com/board/view.php?tid=9882
Es gibt noch einige Threads mehr dazu, aber den Spass des Suchens gönn ich natürlich jedem : ]


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

@ plaa sawai
Geile Bilder! Vielen Dank. Ich bin wieder richtig heiß. Leider dauert es noch bis zum Februar bis ich auf die Malediven komme. Kennst Du Dich da aus?


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Du mußt Dir nur mal vorstellen über 3-4 Stunden mit einer 3,30m Rute ständig einen 110, 150 oder 200g Popper zu werfen. Da ist eine kurze Rute eine wahre Wohltat für die Schultern und Handgelenke #6


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Insbesondere wenn Du meine Statue betrachtest.  :q  :q  :q 
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23767


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Hehe, siehste. Hab da eine ähnliche Fig. übrigends sehr schöner Reisebericht von Dir.
Muß auch mal wieder weg, mich würde Tarponfischen reizen aber ich lande eh immer wieder in Thailand wegen meiner besseren Hälfte :m .


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde Tarponfischen reizen



Das werde ich ganz sicher irgendwann auch noch machen. Allerdings gehts jetzt erstmal auf die Malediven. Dann werde ich wahrscheinlich nochmal nach Mexico fliegen. 

Thailand ist aber bestimmt auch nicht schlecht. Sprichst Du auch thailändisch?


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Viel zu wenig, aber wenn man die Menschen auf dem richtigen ( freundlichen ) Weg anspricht, kommt man ja überall sehr weit, gerade beim Angeln.
Nächstes mal werd ich mich in Thailand einer Bootstour anschliessen, just for fun. Den Kontakt schliesst man über das SiamFBoard wie hier auch, dann geht viel.


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Das ist wohl auf der ganzen Welt der Fall. Ich konnte diese Erfahrung in Mexico auch machen.


----------



## Big Fins (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Geräte für Popping ( so heißt eine Angelmethode, ernsthaft )*

Kann in Bangkok den Bung Sam Ran empfehlen, Riesenfische all over the Way.


----------

